# How do you store/display your cubes?



## Rocky0701 (Mar 14, 2014)

I searched this and the only thread i could find is outdated. So how do you guys store/display your cube collection?


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 14, 2014)

I just leave them one one side of my desk and sort of stack them up.


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 14, 2014)

In a speedstacks bag and on a shelf


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 14, 2014)

Under my monitor in cube boxes they came in.


----------



## kcl (Mar 14, 2014)

Stranded all over my house..
Mostly on my desk though.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 14, 2014)

i have a pretty big book shelf in my room so i have a cube and puzzle devoted shelf.


----------



## NoobyCuber (Mar 14, 2014)

On the top of this shelf thing on my desk on top of their boxes. It looks pretty classy.


----------



## tacgnol (Mar 14, 2014)

pretty much just have them in a box.


----------



## Fawn (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a large table where I keep them. I sorted them in a row from 1x1-7x7 (except I have no 4x4) and then my non-cubic puzzles (megaminx, octahedron, etc.). My 3x3's kind of make a wall, with the CX3 and WeiLong on top. They're my 2 mains. It's my "hobby table." I also have my comic collection on it as well as my MtG decks and action figures. Yeah, I'm lame. I also have enough space to make cartoonsand keep sketches, as I illustrate for a living.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Mar 14, 2014)

I keep most of my puzzles in two boxes next to my desk, I keep the cubes I use on a daily basis on my desk stacked on top of each other, and I usually keep my main cubes with me.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a large CD cabinet where I keep my collector's type of cubes.
The rest are just everywhere.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is mine


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 14, 2014)

I have like 12 cubes and they are all cluttered either in my room, bed, computer table and some of them in my study table. Cant concentrate on studies and I scramble all cubes and do rally solving


----------



## LNZ (Mar 14, 2014)

I use three boxes.

One for 4x4+

One for 1x1 to 3x3 and most of my cuboids and "other" puzzles.

One for the foam to cube puzzles and rarely used ones and the remaining cuboids.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Mar 14, 2014)

i have a small triangular piece cut out of the boxes of each cube and when you set it in its sort of like a display pad or whatever its called.
if i ever need the box though its in good enough form to be used again


----------



## stoic (Mar 14, 2014)

@guysensei1: what's that cube on the bottom right? 
It looks cool.


----------



## Faraz Arif (Mar 14, 2014)

My wall looks like this -


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 14, 2014)

Faraz Arif said:


> My wall looks like this -
> View attachment 3670



That's fantastic.


----------



## CubezUBR (Mar 14, 2014)

Faraz Arif said:


> My wall looks like this -
> View attachment 3670



thats insane!!!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2014)

Faraz Arif said:


> My wall looks like this -
> View attachment 3670



Are those little paper shelves for each cube??


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 16, 2014)

I keep them all in a shelf of my bedside table, seems to work fine.


----------



## Knut (Mar 16, 2014)

Faraz Arif said:


> My wall looks like this -
> View attachment 3670



What are the cube holders made out of? *Is totally going to copy your idea*


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 16, 2014)

I used to keep all my cubes on my desk but my collection got too big so now I keep all my 3x3s on my desk and all the rest on a shelf. (biggest at the back, smallest at the front)


----------



## uniacto (Mar 16, 2014)

In a shoebox.


----------



## CubeSurfer (Mar 24, 2014)

On top of my mini fridge in my room!


----------



## Renslay (Mar 24, 2014)

In a bag. And all over on my desk.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 26, 2014)

This is my current display, nothing special, but i would like to share.


----------



## Fawn (Mar 26, 2014)

I was thinking about getting a small bookshelf dedicated only to my puzzles. I don't have that big of a collection, though. I can probably show a pic later on. Also, the only cube I don't keep displayed all the time is my Weilong. I like to have it on me usually. Wow I sound like rj.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 29, 2014)

I just have shelves with all my cubes on them. I have in total like 90 cubes so it's a big shelf, takes up most of the room in my bedroom.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 29, 2014)

A huge pile on the desk in my room and a pile on my computer desk. The cubes I use (mains and stuff) are on my computer desk.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 29, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> This is my current display, nothing special, but i would like to share.View attachment 3802



You like spongebob


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Mar 29, 2014)

Faraz Arif said:


> My wall looks like this -
> View attachment 3670



Epic...!


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a small bookshelf type thing and I arrange them by # of layers
then pyraminx, megaminx, cuboids, and gear ball. also I have them all
In the same orientation - Green in front, white on top.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 29, 2014)

In my underwear drawer.


----------



## Seryague (Mar 30, 2014)

Speedcubes on the top, the others on the bottom


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 30, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I used to keep all my cubes on my desk but my collection got too big so now I keep all my 3x3s on my desk and all the rest on a shelf. (biggest at the back, smallest at the front)



Ok, my 3x3 collection is getting too big for my desk so I am now in the process of changing it to having all my mains and my favorite 3x3's on one shelf and all the rest on the shelf below... nothing worth posting about


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> You like spongebob


Heck yeah! No matter how old you get, Spongebob is still awesome. Lol they were gifts.


----------



## n00bCube (Apr 9, 2014)

I keep them in these two plastic tubs, I think they're 32 litres each,


----------



## Makarov (Apr 19, 2014)

I actually don't like having more than 1 or 2 cubes out in my room at a time. Usually have one 3x3 and one other type cube out at any given time, and another in a cube bag in my laptop bag. Otherwise I get really distracted and it might overwhelm visitors. I just throw the rest in a dresser drawer next to some board games.


----------

